# South Coast NSW



## Beamer (20/12/15)

Hey all,

I was just curious if anyone knows of or is part of a brew club on the south coast of new south wales? Im situated in Batemans Bay and would love to hear from other home brewers close by.

Any info would be great.
Cheers,
Beamer


----------



## Cortez The Killer (21/12/15)

Contrarian has asked me to get you added to the Illawarra Brewers Union - we have a hidden forum on here

We have members in Tuross Head, a few in Calala Bay and I think there is someone in Batemans Bay too.

Cheers


----------



## mccoullough1 (21/12/15)

Hey Cortez, how do I join the Brewers Union?. I live in the gong and keen to meet local brewers.


----------



## Beamer (21/12/15)

Thanks Cortez
That would be awesome. Always keen for a chat with anyone about brewing.

Always willing to learn more


----------



## Beerandpies (22/12/15)

Mee too. I'm at North Nowra.

Cheers Dan


----------



## Poll (8/1/16)

Hey guys i live in Bawley Point and wish to join the Brewers Union. Instructions would be appreciated.

Poll


----------



## contrarian (8/1/16)

Awesome to see some more local Brewers! I live at callala bay but was down at bawley pt today visiting family. Send Gino (Cortez the killer) a PM and he can add you to the IBU forum.


----------



## wessmith (8/1/16)

Beamer said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I was just curious if anyone knows of or is part of a brew club on the south coast of new south wales? Im situated in Batemans Bay and would love to hear from other home brewers close by.
> 
> ...


Hi Beamer, I am in Narooma and happy to link up either here or at the Bay. Lets know if you are around. Have a brew day coming up on the Braumeister in the next week.

Cheers, Wes


----------



## Beamer (11/1/16)

wessmith said:


> Hi Beamer, I am in Narooma and happy to link up either here or at the Bay. Lets know if you are around. Have a brew day coming up on the Braumeister in the next week.
> 
> Cheers, Wes


Gday Wes,

Youre very lucky to live in such a beautiful part of the world, and a great golf course too!

Would love to come down for a brew day some time see what the Braumeister is all about, unfortunately this time of the year is silly season for me (as I work in hospitality) and im working everyday bar sundays. Once it all quietens day again would love to organise something with you!!!

Cheers


----------



## wessmith (12/1/16)

Hi Beamer, not much use to you on the golf course I'm afraid - its one vice I cant support...

Let me know when you are clear of the silly season and we will set up a day.

Cheers, Wes


----------



## Cortez The Killer (23/2/16)

Fellas

I've just stumbled on this thread again - I'm not sure if I've actioned the above requests.

If anyone is interested in joining the IBU forum please send me a PM.

Thanks


----------



## Wardcliff (20/3/16)

Hi folks, just starting out in the Bay & Basin area. Will PM Cortez the Killer as well.

Cheers.


----------



## Brewman_ (20/3/16)

This is what I love about AHB.


----------



## contrarian (22/3/16)

Good to see more shoalhaven Brewers coming out of the woodwork! We will have to organize a meet up down this way at some point.


----------



## Wardcliff (8/4/16)

Sounds great Contrarian! Just beware though, I have very little to offer and VERY MUCH to learn!


----------



## Fendercaster (12/4/16)

Hey all, great to find this little thread. Im in nowra and stoked to see many others are around. Ill message cortez too! Happy brewing!


----------



## contrarian (13/4/16)

I think it would be great to organize a south coast catch up and a case swap. Basically everyone brews a beer and bottles in long necks and every brewer ends up with a bottle of each beer. 

It's a great way to get feedback on your beer and to taste a wide range of beers. It isn't about entering the best beer in the world just sharing your brew with other fellow Brewers. I'll start a thread in the IBU forum for anyone who is interested. If we can get a dozen or so Brewers it would be fantastic and we can organize when we could catch up to do the swap, have a few beers and talk brewing.


----------



## Beamer (13/4/16)

Awesome plan contrarian!!! Unfortunately I get to work every weekend, but I would be happy to send beer with someone who would be going!! 
Would like to get feed back of fellow brewers, count me in!


----------



## contrarian (13/4/16)

That sucks about working weekends but I'm sure we can arrange a drop off and pick up for your beer, well, unless you happen to come down with an illness on the day!


----------



## Beamer (13/4/16)

Unless sundays are an option for a case swap I get most of them off


----------



## shawie (29/7/17)

Hi i was wondering if the wollongong or south coast group is still running?


----------



## ramo (16/8/17)

Newbie in Burrill Lake here, I don't have much to offer and A LOT to learn. Would like to get more details on the brewers union for local knowledge and brewing.


----------

